# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Λυχνιόμετρο/Tube tester

## VARMAX

Καλησπέρα,
Ψάχνω tube valve tester max 200 euro.
Αν έχει καμιά πρόταση κάποιος!
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

